
8 Alleged Silk Road Drug Dealers Arrested Worldwide - sethbannon
http://mashable.com/2013/10/08/8-silk-road-drug-dealers-arrested/
======
cstrat
I suspect that the people that have been caught were previously known to
authorities.

The articles don't ever point to the Silk Road shut down as providing any
useful information to authorities other than all the buyer reviews...

~~~
bigiain
Which is _exactly_ what you expect if this was a case using parallel
reconstruction…

